# Control One Outlet From Two Amazon Accounts



## ShinyTop (Apr 25, 2016)

I bought a TP-Link electrical outlet and it works fine with my Echo.  I bought my wife a Dot and tried to set it up to control the same outlet.  It told me the device was already registered to another account and could only be controlled from one account.

Are there any outlets and/or switches that can be controlled with two Amazon accounts.  Obviously we would want to keep each of our devices tied to our own accounts so we can message between them.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

All of my TP-Link outlets are controlled by all of my echo and dot devices - regardless of the primary account on the device.
You set the outlet up in the Kasa app and then tell each of the devices to "begin discovery" and they should find everything that you have.  It's been a long time since I set up the first one so I may be oversimplifying.  I can try to find more step-by-step directions once I get home from work.


----------



## ShinyTop (Apr 25, 2016)

Did you find the instructions?


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

See if this helps.

http://www.tp-link.com/us/faq-944.html


----------

